# Planes of Fame - Flying History events 2013



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 21, 2012)

The 2012 season is over but the 2013 season is looking really good. 8)

Planes of Fame has a Flying History event on the first Saturday of every month.
Because their annual airshow is the first weekend in May the monthly event was moved to the 18th.






Planes of Fame Events Calendar: PLANES OF FAME - Events Calendar
2013 Schedule of Events: PLANES OF FAME - 2013 Schedule of Events


*LIVING HISTORY FLYING DAYS*





Living History Flying Days at Planes of Fame Air Museum are are held on the first Saturday of every month when we feature an historically significant aircraft from our rare and unique collection. Our program begins at 10:am with the Pledge of Allegiance. Typically we host a 1.5 hr. discussion panel of expert speakers each presenting to the public. Speakers often include: book authors, pilots, historians, and/or eyewitness accounts of historic events and sometimes include a slideshow. An opportunity for question and answer is provided followed by a member raffle for a flight that day, weather permitting. At noon, again weather permitting, we fly the featured aircraft overhead for about 20 minutes. Featured aircraft are generally on display and available to photograph during the program. We have come to expect anywhere from 250 - 500 guests in attendance so please arrive early to secure a good seat and tour the Museum before the program starts. Doors open at 9:00 a.m. on Saturdays and the gift shop has a limited number of author/speaker books available. See you there!

*WHERE:* Planes of Fame Air Museum
7000 Merrill Avenue #17
Chino, CA 91710

*WHY:* It is the Mission of Planes of Fame Air Museum to *preserve* aviation history, *inspire* interest in aviation, *educate* the public, and *honor* aviation pioneers and veterans.

Planes of Fame Air Museum *‘Where Warbirds Fly and Aviation History Lives’*

----------------------------------------------------------------

To check out the events that happened in the 2012 season read this thread.
Planes of Fame - Flying History events 2012: http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/wa...-fame-flying-history-events-2012-a-31983.html

This thread at SimHQ covers most of the 2011 events.
Planes of Fame - Flying History events 2012: Planes of Fame - Flying History events 2011 - SimHQ Forums


Wheels


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jan 4, 2013)

for January

They have one the first Saturday of every month.
Planes of Fame Events Calendar: PLANES OF FAME - Events Calendar
2013 Schedule of Events: PLANES OF FAME - 2013 Schedule of Events

January 05, 2013 Flying History Event - Luftwaffe vs the 8th Air Force





*WHO: Jorg Czypionka*, WW2 Luftwaffe pilot will be the featured speaker for the January 5 Living History Day event. Jorg was an instructor and fighter pilot and flew almost everything the Luftwaffe had, but will focus more on specific fighters, the Bf 109, Fw 190, and Me 262. Furthermore, he will touch on some interesting and humorous stories for us. Kevin Thompson (_POF Moderator and Aviation Historian_) and Edward Maloney (_Museum Founder Curator, and Aviation Historian_) moderate and join in the presentation.

*WHAT:* Open to the public, Planes of Fame Air Museum (Chino, CA) presents its monthly Living History Flying Day. The topic for the January 5 event is *‘Luftwaffe vs the 8th Air Force'*, featuring the Fw-190. Featured is a speaker panel of distinguished aviation experts, historians and veterans is featured, followed by a question answer period and flight demonstration when possible. The Focke-Wulf Fw-190 will be on display and perform a flight demonstration. At 12:00 noon, the Membership Sponsored raffle flight will occur.

*WHEN:* Saturday, January 5, 2013 10am–12 noon: Speaker program. Museum doors open at 9:00 am.

*WHERE:* Planes of Fame Air Museum
7000 Merrill Avenue #17
Chino, CA 91710

*WHY:* It is the Mission of Planes of Fame Air Museum to *preserve* aviation history, *inspire* interest in aviation, *educate* the public, and *honor* aviation pioneers and veterans.

Planes of Fame Air Museum *‘Where Warbirds Fly and Aviation History Lives’*

----------------------------------------------------------------

As always the panel discussion should be pretty interesting at this months event.

Jorg Czypionka: Jorg Czypionka - Bf-109G-10 and Me-262A Night Fighter Pilot


Wheels


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Feb 1, 2013)

for February

They have one the first Saturday of every month.
Planes of Fame Events Calendar: PLANES OF FAME - Events Calendar
2013 Schedule of Events: PLANES OF FAME - 2013 Schedule of Events

February 02, 2013 Flying History Event - Jets of the Korean War





*WHAT:* Open to the public, Planes of Fame Air Museum (Chino, CA) presents its monthly Living History Flying Day. The topic for the February 2 event is *‘Jets of the Korean War'*, featuring the North American F-86 Sabre. The featured speaker is Royce Williams (Captain USN Retired), an F9F Panther pilot during the Korean War. The F-86 Sabre will be on display and perform a flight demonstration. At 12:00 noon, following the presentation, there will also be a Membership Sponsored raffle flight.

*WHO: Captain E. Royce Williams* had boyhood dreams of becoming a military pilot. In 1943, he enlisted, and he became a naval aviator. Royce became carrier qualified in the F6F Hellcat on the old USS Ranger (CV-4.) He flew the F6F, and later the F4U Corsair and the F8F Bearcat. Royce eventually transitioned to jets, where his first operational deployment was on board the USS Oriskany, flying the F9F-5 Panther. While deployed in 1952 to Korea with the VF-781, Royce engaged seven Soviet-piloted MiG-15s. It is believed that Royce downed three of the bogies, although official reports credited him with only one. With his Panther badly shot up, Royce limped back to the Oriskany. MiG kills were rare for the Navy in Korea (only 55 aerial victories), and the Panther was generally outclassed by the Mig-15 in most dogfights. Royce retired from the Navy in 1980. He served as an exchange pilot with the USAF flying the F-86 and F-100. He also served as CO, XO and of VF-33 on board the USS Enterprise flying the F8-E Crusader, and later on board the USS America flying the F-4 Phantom 11. Royce's decorations include the Silver Star, the Legion of Merit with Combat "V", the Distinguished Flying Cross, and the Bronze Star Medal.





Kevin Thompson (_POF Moderator and Aviation Historian_) and Edward Maloney (_Museum Founder Curator, and Aviation Historian_) moderate and join in the presentation.

*WHEN:* Saturday, February 2, 2013 10am–12 noon: Speaker program. Museum doors open at 9:00 am.

*WHERE:* Planes of Fame Air Museum
7000 Merrill Avenue #17
Chino, CA 91710

*WHY:* It is the Mission of Planes of Fame Air Museum to *preserve* aviation history, *inspire* interest in aviation, *educate* the public, and *honor* aviation pioneers and veterans.

Planes of Fame Air Museum *‘Where Warbirds Fly and Aviation History Lives’*

----------------------------------------------------------------

Looking forward to seeing you there. 


Wheels


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Feb 2, 2013)

There was a slight change of program that I missed.



Planes of Fame Air Museum @ Facebook said:


> Source: https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=10151270126598790&id=23688958789
> 
> Change of program for this Saturday's living history event at Chino-MiG-15 flying instead of the F-86. Pretty nice having one to substitute!! AND the guys who can fly them both.





Planes of Fame Air Museum @ Facebook said:


> Source: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...0&set=a.106001323789.92800.23688958789&type=1
> 
> Here's a shot of the MiG-15 which will be featured as our flying aircraft on Saturday.




Wheels


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Feb 28, 2013)

for March

They have one the first Saturday of every month.
Planes of Fame Events Calendar: PLANES OF FAME - Events Calendar
2013 Schedule of Events: PLANES OF FAME - 2013 Schedule of Events

March 02, 2013 Flying History Event - Little Friends/Bomber Escorts





*WHAT:* Open to the public, Planes of Fame Air Museum (Chino, CA) presents its monthly Living History Flying Day. The topic for the March 2 event is *‘Little Friends/Bomber Escorts'*, featuring the Republic P-47G Thunderbolt. A speaker panel of distinguished aviation experts, historians and veterans is featured, followed by a question answer period and flight demonstration when possible. The P-47 will be on display and perform a flight demonstration. At 12:00 noon, the Membership Sponsored raffle flight will occur.

*WHO: Lt. Colonel, Sandy Ross, USAF (Ret.)* is our guest speaker. He was a Cal Aero Academy student graduate. After pilot training during WW2, Sandy transitioned to the P-47 Thunderbolt fighter received orders to train for combat at Atcham Field in Shrewsbury, England. In June of 1944, he was assigned to the 390th Fighter Squadron (366th Fighter Group) stationed at airfield A-70 near Laon-Couvron, France. As a P-47 fighter pilot, Sandy Ross is credited with downing two German Fw 190 fighters and completed 51 combat missions. Sandy was awarded the Distinguished Flying Cross for his mission accomplishments. Sandy is a past president of the P-47 Pilots Association. *Captain Tom Glenn, USAAF (Ret.)* will also be speaking. Tom was a U.S. Army 9th Tactical Air Force Fighter Pilot in World War II. His book, *"P-47 Pilots: The Fighter-Bomber Boys"*, describes his combat experiences during low altitude, perilous, ground attacks on German targets. Tom relates in his book the rough and rugged job of P-47 combat pilots who loved their powerful "Jugs", as they affectionately called their P-47s. Kevin Thompson (_POF Moderator and Aviation Historian_) and Edward Maloney (_Museum Founder Curator, and Aviation Historian_) moderate and join in the presentation.

*WHEN:* Saturday, March 2, 2013, 10am–12 noon: Speaker program flight demonstration. Museum doors open at 9:00am.

*WHERE:* Planes of Fame Air Museum, 7000 Merrill Avenue #17, Chino, CA 91710

*WHY:* It is the Mission of Planes of Fame Air Museum to *preserve* aviation history, *inspire* interest in aviation, *educate* the public, and *honor* aviation pioneers and veterans. The Museum sponsors regular events in the form of inspirational experiences, educational presentations, flight demonstrations, and airshows in fulfillment of this mission.

Planes of Fame Air Museum, *‘Where Warbirds Fly and Aviation History Lives’*

----------------------------------------------------------------

Looking forward to seeing you there. 


Wheels


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 4, 2013)

for April

They have one the first Saturday of every month.
Planes of Fame Events Calendar: PLANES OF FAME - Events Calendar
2013 Schedule of Events: PLANES OF FAME - 2013 Schedule of Events

April 06, 2013 Flying History Event - Fork-Tailed Devil





*WHAT:* Open to the public, Planes of Fame Air Museum (Chino, CA) presents its monthly Living History Flying Day. The topic for the April 6 event is *‘Fork-Tailed Devil'* (as the Germans called it, der Gabelschwanz-Teufel ), featuring the Lockheed P-38 Lightning. *Lt. Colonel Don A. Oldis,* USAF Ret. is our featured speaker, followed by a question answer period and flight demonstration.

*WHO: Lt. Colonel Don A. Oldis* 




Lt. Colonel Don A. Oldis (USAF Ret.) flew many aircraft including: WWII, P-38, P-51, P-39. Korea, P-51, F-80, F-84, F-86 Vietnam, C-119, C-121, C-124. Don has many fascinating and thrilling stories from flying in WW2, Korea, and Vietnam (Vietnam as Air Guard Pilot).

*Lt. Sandford Willford*




Lt. Sandford Willford (USAAC Ret.), “Sandy”, was an instrument instructor. He trained in the Belle P-39, flew 119 combat missions in the South Pacific with the 49th Fighter Group.

Following the presentation, the P-38 will perform a demonstration flight. At 12:00 noon, following the presentation, there will also be a Membership Sponsored raffle flight. Kevin Thompson (_POF Moderator and Aviation Historian_) and Edward Maloney (_Museum Founder Curator, and Aviation Historian_) moderate and join in the presentation.

*WHEN:* Saturday, April 6, 2013, 10am–12 noon: Speaker program flight demonstration. Museum doors open at 9:00am.

*WHERE:* Planes of Fame Air Museum, 7000 Merrill Avenue #17, Chino, CA 91710

*WHY:* It is the Mission of Planes of Fame Air Museum to *preserve* aviation history, *inspire* interest in aviation, *educate* the public, and *honor* aviation pioneers and veterans. The Museum sponsors regular events in the form of inspirational experiences, educational presentations, flight demonstrations, and airshows in fulfillment of this mission.

Planes of Fame Air Museum, *‘Where Warbirds Fly and Aviation History Lives’*

----------------------------------------------------------------

Looking forward to seeing you there. 


Wheels


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 2, 2013)

for May

The first Saturday of May is going to be their annual airshow. There are going to be *SIX* P-38's at this years airshow, 5 of them flyable. 





Come see us on May 03, 04 and 05 for

*"Lightning Strikes Chino!"*

This is a rare opportunity to see these magnificent aircraft not only up close on the flight line, but in the air, performing for you on May 4 5. We will have the following P-38s: '*Glacier Girl', 'Honey Bunny', 'Tangerine', 'Thoughts of Midnight'* and Planes of Fame's own *'23 Skidoo'*. Our sixth P-38 is a static exhibit from Yanks Air Museum, it is a rare photo recon configuration. So be sure to come to the airshow this year to see this rare and fantastic gathering of six P-38 Lightnings. "Lightning Strikes Chino!!"
*Source:* PLANES OF FAME - Latest News


*Airshow Preview Event* - May 03, 2013








On Friday, *May 3rd*, Planes of Fame Air Museum will have a special ‘*Airshow 2013 Preview*’ event. The only way to be a part of this ‘2013 Airshow Preview’ event is to visit Planes of Fame Air Museum. Visitors Planes of Fame Air Museum members can come to the museum during normal museum hours on Friday May 3rd and, after entering the museum, take a tram to the ramp to view arriving aircraft and practice sessions. The first practice session will be from *1:00-2:30PM* and the second practice session from *3:00-4:00PM*. Museum Members are admitted without charge as usual and visitors pay regular museum entrance fees. Planes of Fame *Air Museum Members* can then come to Airshow on either Saturday or Sunday without charge to enjoy the entire performance.
*Source:* PLANES OF FAME - _script-page-events



*Planes of Fame Air Show 2013* - May 4 5


8:00 Gates Open Static Displays tours of warbirds

9:30 - 10:30 Veterans Panel Held at Announcer Stand

11:00-11:10 Air Show Opens National Anthem, Missing Man Fly-Over

11:10-11:25 Silver Wings Wingwalking Margi Stivers Hartley Folstad perform with their 450 Stearman Biplane

11:25-11:35 Rob Harrison Aerobatics Aerobatic Performance by the Rob Harrison, “Tumbling Bear” in his Zlin 50LX

11:35-12:00 Pacific Air Battle F4F, F6F, F7F, F8F, F4U, PBY, J2F, SBD, TBM, Val, Zero

12:00-12:20 Intermission 

12:20-12:50 Korean Air Battle F-86, MIG-15, T-33, T-6, P-51, F4U, AD-1, Sea Fury

12:50-1:10 Sean Tucker Aerobatics Performs in his Team Oracle Challenger II Biplane

1:10-1:20 Heritage Flight Two Lockheed P-38 Lightnings

1:20-1:50 European Fighters P-40, P-51, P-47, FW-190, Spitfire, Yak-3, P-63

1:50-2:00 Dennis Sanders Sea Fury Aerobatics

2:00-2:20 B-25 Bombers/C-47s Three B-25s and three C-47s Flybys

2:20-2:45 P-38 Lightning Formation Demo Flybys of five P-38 Lightnings!

2:45-2:55 Steve Hinton P-38 Lightning Aerobatic Demonstration

2:55-3:10 Clay Lacy Learjet Aerobatic Demonstration

3:10-3:20 Ron Hackworth N9M Flying Wing

3:20-3:40 John Collver T-6 "War Dog" Aerobatics

4:00 End of Air Show Thank you for coming!

4:35 Chino Airport Resumes Normal Operations

Planes of Fame Events Calendar: PLANES OF FAME - Events Calendar
2013 Schedule of Events: PLANES OF FAME - 2013 Schedule of Events

*WHEN:* Friday, Saturday Sunday, May 03, 04, 05, 2013

*WHERE:* Planes of Fame Air Museum, 7000 Merrill Avenue #17, Chino, CA 91710

*WHY:* It is the Mission of Planes of Fame Air Museum to *preserve* aviation history, *inspire* interest in aviation, *educate* the public, and *honor* aviation pioneers and veterans. The Museum sponsors regular events in the form of inspirational experiences, educational presentations, flight demonstrations, and airshows in fulfillment of this mission.

Planes of Fame Air Museum, *‘Where Warbirds Fly and Aviation History Lives’*

----------------------------------------------------------------

Looking forward to seeing you there. 


Wheels


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 3, 2013)

All 5 flyable P-38's are at the airfield. I saw Tangerine come in earlier today. 


Wheels


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 18, 2013)

for May

They have one the first Saturday of every month. 
(Because of the airshow being held during the first Saturday of the month in May this event was moved to the third Saturday of the month.)
Planes of Fame Events Calendar: PLANES OF FAME - Events Calendar
2013 Schedule of Events: PLANES OF FAME - 2013 Schedule of Events

May 18, 2013 Flying History Event - Regia Aeronautica





*WHAT:* Open to the public, Planes of Fame Air Museum (Chino, CA) presents its monthly Living History Event Day. The topic for the May 18 event is *‘Regia Aeronautica: Italian Aircraft'.* Aviation historians and modelers *Charlie Isaacs* and *Kevin Thompson* present *"Regia Aeronautica"*, an overview of Italian military aircraft through the years. A first for the Planes Of Fame Air Museum, this informative seminar will cover the lesser-known history of Italy, its aircraft and role in World War II. Warplanes and record-braking planes from Caproni, Fiat, Macchi, Reggiane and Savoia-Marchetti will be covered in discussion with an audio-visual presentation, as well as a display of over 20 models of Italian aircraft in constant scale. There will be a question and answer period following the seminar. We invite everyone to join us for this fun and interesting subject. At 12:00 noon, the Membership Sponsored raffle flight will occur.

*WHO:* Aviation historians and modelers *Charlie Isaacs* and *Kevin Thompson* (_also POF Moderator_) present *"Regia Aeronautica"*, an overview of Italian military aircraft through the years.

*WHEN:* Saturday, May 18, 2013, 10am–12 noon: Speaker program. Museum doors open at 9:00am.

*WHERE:* Planes of Fame Air Museum, 7000 Merrill Avenue #17, Chino, CA 91710

*WHY:* It is the Mission of Planes of Fame Air Museum to *preserve* aviation history, *inspire* interest in aviation, *educate* the public, and *honor* aviation pioneers and veterans. The Museum sponsors regular events in the form of inspirational experiences, educational presentations, flight demonstrations, and airshows in fulfillment of this mission.

Planes of Fame Air Museum, *‘Where Warbirds Fly and Aviation History Lives’*

----------------------------------------------------------------

Looking forward to seeing you there. 


Wheels


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 31, 2013)

for June

They have one the first Saturday of every month.
Planes of Fame Events Calendar: PLANES OF FAME - Events Calendar
2013 Schedule of Events: PLANES OF FAME - 2013 Schedule of Events

June 01, 2013 Flying History Event - Carrier Battles of the Pacific - SBD Dauntless





*WHAT:* Open to the public, Planes of Fame Air Museum (Chino, CA) presents its monthly Living History Flying Day. The topic for the June 1 event is *‘Carrier Battles of the Pacific'*, featuring the Douglas SBD-5 Dauntless. A speaker panel of distinguished aviation experts, historians and veterans is featured, followed by a question answer period and flight demonstration when possible. The SBD Dauntless will be on display and perform a flight demonstration. At 12:00 noon, the Membership Sponsored raffle flight will occur.

*WHO: Jim Duffy*, Ace of VF-15, the most successful Navy squadron of the war, flew the F6F Hellcat in the two biggest naval battles of history - Marianas Turkey Shoot and Battles of Leyte Gulf. Also, *Rod McChesney* who flew TBMs and SBDs, surviving numerous combat missions with two ditchings in the Pacific ocean. Rod recieved numerous citations including, two Distinguish Flying Crosses, and four Air Medals for action in the Pacific Theatre. Rod flew quite a range of pre. and early WWII Naval aircraft including the N3N, N2S-3,SNV-1,OS2U3, SNC-1, SNJ-4, SBC (BT-1 Dive Bomber) SB2U-3, SNB-2 and of course the TBF and TBM. *Hall Simons* flew SBDs in the Caribbean. The mission of this unit was to escort ships to and from the Panama Canal as protection from German U-Boats. Kevin Thompson (_POF Moderator and Aviation Historian_) and Edward Maloney (_Museum Founder Curator, and Aviation Historian_) moderate and join in the presentation.

*WHEN:* Saturday, June 1, 2013, 10am–12 noon: Speaker program flight demonstration. Museum doors open at 9:00am.

*WHERE:* Planes of Fame Air Museum
7000 Merrill Avenue #17
Chino, CA 91710

*WHY:* It is the Mission of Planes of Fame Air Museum to *preserve* aviation history, *inspire* interest in aviation, *educate* the public, and *honor* aviation pioneers and veterans.

Planes of Fame Air Museum *‘Where Warbirds Fly and Aviation History Lives’*

----------------------------------------------------------------

Looking forward to seeing you there. 

Wheels


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jun 30, 2013)

for July

They have one the first Saturday of every month.
Planes of Fame Events Calendar: PLANES OF FAME - Events Calendar
2013 Schedule of Events: PLANES OF FAME - 2013 Schedule of Events

July 06, 2013 Flying History Event - Flying Tigers-AVG





*WHAT:* Open to the public, Planes of Fame Air Museum (Chino, CA) presents its monthly Living History Event. The topic for the July 6 event is *‘Flying Tigers-AVG'*, featuring the Curtiss P-40 Warhawk. A speaker panel of distinguished aviation experts, historians and veterans is featured, followed by a question answer period and flight demonstration when possible. The P-40 Warhawk will be on display and perform a flight demonstration. At 12:00 noon, the Membership Sponsored raffle flight will occur. Become a member to enter the raffle. All members are eligible to enter the raffle, but you must be present to win.

*WHO:* Speakers for this event are: *Kevin Thompson*, Historian Charlie Iasics, Don Baer Veterans History Project, *Ed Maloney*. Historian *Charlie Iasics* has taught high school English, journalism, and photography for over 30 years and has been an aviation enthusiast his whole life. Charlie grew up flying in his father's planes - two Ercoupes and a Stits Skycoupe. He first visited the museum in the late 60s when it was located in Ontario. Charlie is currently an occasional speaker at the museum and co-announcer of the airshow. *Don Baer* will be presenting a Veterans History Project overview and show a film on a P-40 pilot.

*WHEN:* Saturday, July 6, 2013, 10am–12 noon: Speaker program flight demonstration. Museum doors open at 9:00am.

*WHERE:* Planes of Fame Air Museum, 7000 Merrill Avenue #17, Chino, CA 91710

*WHY:* It is the Mission of Planes of Fame Air Museum to *preserve* aviation history, *inspire* interest in aviation, *educate* the public, and *honor* aviation pioneers and veterans. The Museum sponsors regular events in the form of inspirational experiences, educational presentations, flight demonstrations, and airshows in fulfillment of this mission.

Planes of Fame Air Museum, *‘Where Warbirds Fly and Aviation History Lives’*

----------------------------------------------------------------

Hope to see you there on Saturday. You get to see an amazing aircraft fly and the speakers always have something new for me to learn. It's a great way to spend a Saturday. 


Wheels


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 2, 2013)

for August

They have one the first Saturday of every month.
Planes of Fame Events Calendar: PLANES OF FAME - Events Calendar
2013 Schedule of Events: PLANES OF FAME - 2013 Schedule of Events

August 03, 2013 Flying History Event - Whistling Death - Solomon Islands





*WHAT:* Open to the public, Planes of Fame Air Museum (Chino, CA) presents its monthly Living History Event. The topic for the August 3 event is *‘Whistling Death - Solomon Islands'*, featuring the Vought F4U Corsair. A speaker panel of distinguished aviation experts, historians and veterans is featured, followed by a question answer period and flight demonstration when possible. The F4U Corsair will be on display and perform a flight demonstration. At 12:00 noon, the Membership Sponsored raffle flight will occur.

During our Living History Corsair Event on Saturday, August 3rd, bring the whole family to meet up with the folks from Disney! *Disney* will hold drawings each hour from 9 am to 1 pm with giveaways of *VIP family tickets* to see the Disney movie "Planes" movie at the El Capitan Theater in Hollywood. You can also purchase your movie tickets here! Come out and see the aircraft that inspired "*Skipper*"!!





*WHO:* Distinguished aviation experts, historians and veterans constitute the presentation panel. Stay tuned for announcement of special speakers. Kevin Thompson (_POF Moderator and Aviation Historian_) and Edward Maloney (_Museum Founder Curator, and Aviation Historian_) moderate and join in the presentation.

*WHEN:* Saturday, August 3, 2013, 10am–12 noon: Speaker program flight demonstration. Museum doors open at 9:00am.

*WHERE:* Planes of Fame Air Museum, 7000 Merrill Avenue #17, Chino, CA 91710

*WHY:* It is the Mission of Planes of Fame Air Museum to *preserve* aviation history, *inspire* interest in aviation, *educate* the public, and *honor* aviation pioneers and veterans. The Museum sponsors regular events in the form of inspirational experiences, educational presentations, flight demonstrations, and airshows in fulfillment of this mission.

Planes of Fame Air Museum, *‘Where Warbirds Fly and Aviation History Lives’*

----------------------------------------------------------------

Hope to see you there on Saturday. You get to see an amazing aircraft fly and the speakers always have something new for me to learn. It's a great way to spend a Saturday. 


Wheels


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Sep 7, 2013)

for September

They have one the first Saturday of every month.
Planes of Fame Events Calendar: PLANES OF FAME - Events Calendar
2013 Schedule of Events: PLANES OF FAME - 2013 Schedule of Events

September 07, 2013 Flying History Event - Test Pilots





*WHAT:* Open to the public, Planes of Fame Air Museum (Chino, CA) presents its monthly Living History Event. The topic for the September 7 event is *‘Test Pilots'*, featuring the N9MB Flying Wing, P-59 Airacomet, and the SR-71 cockpit. *Robert J. Gilliland, first man to fly the SR-71 Blackbird*, and *Ron Hackworth* will be our featured speakers, followed by a question answer period and flight demonstration when possible. The N9MB will be on display and perform a flight demonstration. At 12:00 noon, the Membership Sponsored raffle flight will occur.





*WHO:* Our featured speaker for this event is *Robert J. Gilliland*, the *first man to fly the SR-71 Blackbird*, has logged more experimental supersonic flight test time above Mach 2 and Mach 3 than any other pilot.

Gilliland joined the newly formed United States Air Force. After flying P-47 Thunderbolts and F-84 Thunderjets in Germany, he flew F-84s during a combat tour in Korea in 1952. His first test flight was measuring the wing loads of the Thunderjet. When he finished, he analyzed the flight saying, "The wing didn't come off, so I felt pretty good."

As a fighter test pilot in 1953 at Eglin Air Force Base, Florida, he flew most of the aircraft in the Air Force inventory. Later, he joined Lockheed as a civilian test pilot flying the F-104 Starfighter.

In 1962, Gilliland began to test the fastest and highest flying airplanes, including the A-11/A-12, YF-12A and the SR-71. He made the first flight of the SR-71 on December 22, 1964, taking the aircraft to Mach 1.5 and 50,000 feet altitude. He served as the principal test pilot for the SR-71's development program.

He logged over 6,500 hours in many different aircraft, including the F-104, F-80, F-84, F-86, T-6, P-47, YF-12A and SR-71.

A Fellow in the Society of Experimental Test Pilots, Gilliland was awarded the Iven C. Kincheloe Award in 1964 for his work on the Blackbird program. He was named an Eagle by the Air Force Flight Test Historical Foundation in 1998 and received the Godfrey L. Cabot Award in 2001. He is a trustee of the Association of Naval Aviation.

*Ron Hackworth* will talk about the flying characteristics of the N9MB Flying Wing, then following the seminar, Ron will perform an exhibition flight in the N9MB. Ron was the leader of the 13-year reconstruction of the N9MB. He is the Museum's primary pilot for the Flying Wing, regularly flying and maintaining it for seminars and air shows. Ron is a retired employee of McDonnell Douglas who worked in their commercial aircraft product support.

Kevin Thompson (_POF Moderator and Aviation Historian_) and Edward Maloney (_Museum Founder Curator, and Aviation Historian_) moderate and join in the presentation.

*WHEN:* Saturday, September 7, 2013, 10am–12 noon: Speaker program flight demonstration. Museum doors open at 9:00am.

*WHERE:* Planes of Fame Air Museum, 7000 Merrill Avenue #17, Chino, CA 91710

*WHY:* It is the Mission of Planes of Fame Air Museum to *preserve* aviation history, *inspire* interest in aviation, *educate* the public, and *honor* aviation pioneers and veterans. The Museum sponsors regular events in the form of inspirational experiences, educational presentations, flight demonstrations, and airshows in fulfillment of this mission.

Planes of Fame Air Museum, *‘Where Warbirds Fly and Aviation History Lives’*

----------------------------------------------------------------

Hope to see you there on Saturday. You get to see an amazing aircraft fly and the speakers always have something new for me to learn. It's a great way to spend a Saturday. 


Wheels


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Oct 8, 2013)

for September

This months event was pushed back a week because of the "Warbirds Over Paso 2013" airshow.

They have one the first Saturday of every month.
Planes of Fame Events Calendar: PLANES OF FAME - Events Calendar
2013 Schedule of Events: PLANES OF FAME - 2013 Schedule of Events

October 12, 2013 Flying History Event - United We Win - Minorities in WWII





*WHAT:* Open to the public, Planes of Fame Air Museum (Chino, CA) presents its monthly Living History Event. The topic for the October 12 event is *‘United We Win - Minorities in WWII'*, featuring the North American P-51 Mustang. The featured speakers for this event are *Lt. Col. (Ret.) Robert J. Friend* and* Lt. Col. (Ret.) Henry 'Hank' Cervantes*. Their presentations will be followed by a question answer period and flight demonstration when possible. The P-51 will be on display and will perform a flight demonstration. At 12:00 noon, the Membership Sponsored raffle flight will occur.

*WHO:* *Robert J. Friend*, Lt. Col. USAF Ret. was born in Columbia, South Carolina in 1920. In 1939, he became a student at Lincoln University in Pennsylvania, where he earned a private pilot certificate in the Civilian Pilot Training Program. In 1942, Mr. Friend joined the Air Force and was sent to Tuskegee Institute for military pilot training.









After receiving his wings as an Air Force Pilot, Mr. Friend was promoted to a Lieutenant and at that time was assigned to the 332nd Fighter Group as a pilot under Col. B.O. Davis, Jr. He was then sent to Schlfridge Air Force Base in Michigan for flight tactical aircraft transition before his combat tour. In 1943, Lieutenant Friend reported to the European Theatre of War as a member of Tuskegee Airmen’s Distinguished 322nd Group, which was a Fighter Pilot Organization. As a skillful pilot of the P47 and P51 single engine planes, Lieutenant Friend flew as the wing man for the Commander of the group, Col. B.O. Davis. Lt. Col. Friend also served as Combat Operations Officer at the Squadron and Group levels. In this capacity he was responsible for planning and organizing the implementation of strategic and tactical air missions for the organization 






Following the war, Lt. Col. Friend continued a technical career with the Air Force. He worked on major programs including service as Assistant Deputy of Launch Vehicles including Titan, Atlas, Delta, and Space Shuttle. As Foreign Technology Program Director, he monitored and reported upon foreign research and development programs to identify the possible need for systems to offset foreign capabilities posing potential threat to the national security of the U.S. He was also the Director of the Unidentified Aerial Phenomena Program, which investigated cases of the Unidentified Flying Objects brought to the attention of the Air Force.

After retiring from the Air Force, Lt. Col. Friend was selected as the Assistant to the President for Fairchild Stratos Companies in Manhattan Beach, California, overseeing the design and production of space products for the space shuttle. In his third career, he is currently the Vice President for the Stanford Mu Corporation in Los Angeles, California, which is a company that produces space components for the International Space Station and other Satellite Systems. Lt. Col. Friend has been a Research and Development Director for over fifty years responsible for formulating, monitoring, evaluating, and controlling programs and projects for scientific and technological application to meet USAF Special Weapons Fire Control Systems and Major Missile Systems strategic and tactical requirements.

Lt. Col. Friend is a master bridge player who is well known and respected nationally, and often competes in national tournaments in his spare time. Lt. Col. Friend resides in Irvine California. He has 8 children and numerous grand, great-grand, great-great grandchildren.

*Henry ‘Hank’ Cervantes* was born to poor migrants during the Depression in Fresno, CA. He is one of the very few Latinos to succeed in a profession that few achieve, but in so doing he fulfilled a boyhood dream to be a pilot. During WWII, he flew B-17s over Germany with the 100th Bomber Group from 1943-45. 









After the war, Lt. Col. Cervantes pursued a military career, not only attaining the rank of Lt. Col. through his intelligence and drive, but becoming project officer of the Strategic Air Command’s top-secret B-58 Hustler program. The B-58 was world's first supersonic jet bomber. Lt. Col. Cervantes served 22 years in the United States Army as test pilot and jet instructor. Upon retirement from the Air Force in the mid 60s, Hank did work for the Defense Department and wrote technical manuals for Northrop. His civilian life has had him involved in Los Angeles city government, serving as staff advisor to former Mayor Tom Bradley. He also is involved with the California Special Olympics and serves as an official with USA Track Field. Hank is author of book documenting his stirring story entitled, Piloto: Migrant Worker to Jet Pilot.

Kevin Thompson (_POF Moderator and Aviation Historian_) and Edward Maloney (_Museum Founder Curator, and Aviation Historian_) moderate and join in the presentation.

*WHEN:* Saturday, October 12, 2013, 10am–12 noon: Speaker program flight demonstration. Museum doors open at 9:00am.

*WHERE:* Planes of Fame Air Museum, 7000 Merrill Avenue #17, Chino, CA 91710

*WHY:* It is the Mission of Planes of Fame Air Museum to *preserve* aviation history, *inspire* interest in aviation, *educate* the public, and *honor* aviation pioneers and veterans. The Museum sponsors regular events in the form of inspirational experiences, educational presentations, flight demonstrations, and airshows in fulfillment of this mission.

Planes of Fame Air Museum, *‘Where Warbirds Fly and Aviation History Lives’*

----------------------------------------------------------------

Hope to see you there on Saturday. You get to see an amazing aircraft fly and the speakers always have something new for me to learn. It's a great way to spend a Saturday. 


Wheels


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Nov 1, 2013)

for November

They have one the first Saturday of every month.
Planes of Fame Events Calendar: PLANES OF FAME - Events Calendar
2013 Schedule of Events: PLANES OF FAME - 2013 Schedule of Events

November 02, 2013 Flying History Event - Vietnam War





*WHAT:* Open to the public, Planes of Fame Air Museum (Chino, CA) presents its monthly Living History Event. The topic for the November 2 event is *‘Vietnam War'*, featuring the *OE-1/L-19 Bird Dog, the OV-1 Mohawk, the O-2 Skymaster, and the Bell UH-1B Huey Helicopter*. A speaker panel of distinguished aviation experts, historians and veterans is featured, followed by a question answer period and flight demonstration when possible. All four aircraft will be on display and the L-19, O-2, and Huey will perform flight demonstrations. At 12:00 noon, the Membership Sponsored raffle flight will occur in the L-19.

*WHO:* *George J. Marrett* will be one of the speakers. George graduated from pilot training in 1959 at Webb, AFB in Texas, where he flew the Lockheed T-33 Shooting Star. In advanced flight training, he flew the North American F-86L. After four years in the 84th Fighter Interceptor Squadron flying the McDonnell F-101B Voodoo, George was selected to be an Edwards AFB Test Pilot. There he flew the Northrop T-38, Lockheed F-104 and General Dynamics F-106. Upon transferring to the Fighter Test Branch at Edwards, he tested the McDonnell F-4C Phantom, Northrop F-5A and the General Dynamics F-111A Aardvark.

During the Vietnam conflict, Marrett flew the *Douglas A-1 Skyraider* as a "Sandy" rescue pilot in Thailand. He completed 188 combat missions with over 600 combat hours and was awarded the Distinguished Flying Cross with two Oak Leaf Clusters and the Air Medal with eight Oak Leaf Clusters. In 2003, Smithsonian Institute Pres published his non-fiction book about flying combat in Southeast Aisia, titled, "Cheating Death: Combat Air Rescues in Vietnam and Laos".

After the war, George worked for the Hughes Aircraft Company as an experimental test pilot. For twenty years he flew test programs which helped develop attack radar and missiles in F-14, F-15, F-16 and F-18 fighters and an early version of the B-2 Stealth bomber. He has flown over 40 types of military aircraft and logged over 9,500 hours.

*Dick Ertman*, also speaking, earned an FAA Commercial Pilot certificate, airplane, with instrument and multiengine ratings. He entered the Army in 1959 and went to helicopter pilot training, serving 3.5 years until an accident ended his Army flying. Dick studied electronics engineering. Worked at various defense electronics companies until joining Lockheed-California Co.Attended U.S.Navy Test Pilot School Systems Engineering at NAS Patuxent River, MD. He also worked at Lockheed as manager of Electromagnetic Environmental Effects and as Engineering Test Pilot, training on P-3s and S-3s. Dick retired in 1996.

*Bill Rutledge*, our third speaker, served 3 tours in Vietnam as a Seawolf door gunner from 1969-1972. Bill is a retired U.S. Navy Senior Chief with over 20 years of service. During his 3 tours, he flew on HAL-3 Seawolves, racking up over 1600 combat hours as a Huey gunner. His patriotism and love of aviation are an inspiration to all and when flying in the huey, he brings history to life. He is a walking book of knowledge about the Vietnam War.

The WingsandRotors organization will give a flight demonstration of its Bell UH-1B Huey during this event. See their website at index. In addition, Bob Miller will be flying in his O-2 Skymaster painted in Vietnam markings.









Kevin Thompson (_POF Moderator and Aviation Historian_) and Edward Maloney (_Museum Founder Curator, and Aviation Historian_) moderate and join in the presentation.

*WHEN:* Saturday, November 2, 2013, 10am–12 noon: Speaker program flight demonstration. Museum doors open at 9:00am.

*WHERE:* Planes of Fame Air Museum, 7000 Merrill Avenue #17, Chino, CA 91710

*WHY:* It is the Mission of Planes of Fame Air Museum to *preserve* aviation history, *inspire* interest in aviation, *educate* the public, and *honor* aviation pioneers and veterans. The Museum sponsors regular events in the form of inspirational experiences, educational presentations, flight demonstrations, and airshows in fulfillment of this mission.

Planes of Fame Air Museum, *‘Where Warbirds Fly and Aviation History Lives’*

----------------------------------------------------------------

Hope to see you there on Saturday. You get to see an amazing aircraft fly and the speakers always have something new for me to learn. It's a great way to spend a Saturday. 


Wheels


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 3, 2013)

for December

They have one the first Saturday of every month.
Planes of Fame Events Calendar: PLANES OF FAME - Events Calendar
2013 Schedule of Events: PLANES OF FAME

December 07, 2013 Flying History Event - Attack on Pearl Harbor





*WHAT:* Open to the public, Planes of Fame Air Museum (Chino, CA) presents its monthly Living History Event. The topic for the December 7 event is *‘Attack on Pearl Harbor'*, featuring the Japanese Imperial Navy *Aichi D3A 'Val'* (_movie conversion_) and the *D4Y3 'Judy' Suisei Yokosuka* dive bombers. *Dan King* is our featured speaker, author of *'The Last Zero Fighter'*, followed by a question answer period and flight demonstration when possible. The *Val* will be on display and will perform a flight demonstration. The *D4Y3* will be on display as well and startup and taxi. At 12:00 noon, the Membership Sponsored raffle flight will occur in the featured aircraft if possible. Become a member to enter the raffle. All members are eligible to enter the raffle, but you must be present to win. Please note that we will also be having a *sale* for one day only, Dec 7, in the *Gift Shop* with *up to 40% off everything* in the store!






*WHO:* *Dan King* is our featured speaker and noted author who will be talking to us about the attack on Pearl Harbor and later signing his books. Dan is a WWII Pacific war historian who reads, write and speak Japanese. After earning his degree in Japanese language he spent 15 years working for Toyota, 10 years of which were in Japan which provided him a valuable and rare look into a world often closed to outsiders.






After returning to the US he worked on several dozen movies and historical documentaries as a technical advisor, historical language consultant and re-enactment coordinator. His passion for the subject of the war in the Pacific has led him to seek out over 250 Japanese WWII veterans and personally interview 97 of them, in their own language. He has also been interviewed on several radio programs and has spoken to hundreds of people about Japanese aviation. His 2nd book *"The Last Zero Fighter"* is available on Amazon and Kindle.






His original research with WWII Japanese Army Navy veterans has inspired him to travel to the far-flung battlefields of the Pacific to study firsthand the localities in which the battles occurred giving him a unique boots-on-the-ground perspective. Learn more about his travels to Iwo Jima, Guam, Okinawa, Guadalcanal, Wake Island, Midway and others on the WWII page.

He is experienced in Japanese culture, translation interpretation and is available for projects, meetings, and travel. Dan’s expertise is provided through: Japanese-English Translation, Interpretation, Cultural Consulting, Historical Consulting, Japanese Military Technical Consulting, Voice over, ADR (SAG), and SAG since 2001. View his website at www.historicalconsulting.com.

Kevin Thompson (_POF Moderator and Aviation Historian_) and Edward Maloney (_Museum Founder Curator, and Aviation Historian_) moderate and join in the presentation.

*WHEN:* Saturday, December 7, 2013, 10am–12 noon: Speaker program flight demonstration. Museum doors open at 9:00am.

*WHERE:* Planes of Fame Air Museum, 7000 Merrill Avenue #17, Chino, CA 91710

*WHY:* It is the Mission of Planes of Fame Air Museum to *preserve* aviation history, *inspire* interest in aviation, *educate* the public, and *honor* aviation pioneers and veterans. The Museum sponsors regular events in the form of inspirational experiences, educational presentations, flight demonstrations, and airshows in fulfillment of this mission.

Planes of Fame Air Museum, *‘Where Warbirds Fly and Aviation History Lives’*

----------------------------------------------------------------

Hope to see you there on Saturday. You get to see an amazing aircraft fly and the speakers always have something new for me to learn. It's a great way to spend a Saturday. 


Wheels


----------

